# A very sad day : (



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sadly i think one my lovely little moggies has reached the end, he was diagnosed with kidney failure 4 years ago and the vet gave him a week to live. Since then he has soldiered on drinking lots of water and still eating although he is very thin.

He seems to have gone downhill in the last 2 weeks and is not really eating and started to wee everywhere. He is very thin and frail now so i'm taking him to the vets this afternoon and i fear it will be his last trip.

I'm a total wuss with things like this and i know i'm just gonna be in bits if he has to be put to sleep - but i guess i'll take the vets advice


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry, i mean't to post this in OT would somebody move it for me please.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

i feel for ya matey, bein an avid animal lover myself, its never nice wen the pets get ill or come to the end of thier little lives


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I really feel for you Andy.

(This from a guy who until we had our first and only cat, didnt like cats, and now dread the day our RSPCA moggie of unknown age - we have had her for over 10 years - falls ill)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i feel so sorry for you mate, they are just like a member of the family in my eyes, i hope all goes ok at the vet but if the worst happens then at least it will be for the best :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I had a cat with the same condition, though common in felines, his was fairly advanced (diagnosed January 2003 lived to Septmeber 2003) vet gave him a week like yours. We followed a similar regime and even had to take him out for "walks" to encourage him to "wee".

In his final day he became very weak and you could see his was failing fast. The trip to the vet is one you never want to do but it is for the best - and in it's on way it's a very fair "exit".

I wish you all the best.

PS - you cat is very similar in markings to our current 3-legged feline resident.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Feel for you Andy 

Our old cat went the same way but much quicker - matter of weeks. In the end he seemed to know why we were taking him to the vets. He used to kick up a major fuss on any trip there, but he was completely docile - completely out of fight. We all knew it was the right decision in the end. Hard but inevitable really.

I can see what you mean about the similarity to our new kitten by the way


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear this fella.
Keep your chin up.
Funny how people get attatched to animals, even me.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

feel for you, i don't see my cats as pets, more little people. Can't imagine how it feels as i've not had to go that route but you have my sympathy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry mate, love my cats they are great fun. Feel for you.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Ditto to all the above, a very sad day indeed when it comes and I don't relish the day when I have to make that trip.

Our little one has become part of the family and is a great character and will miss her badly when the time comes.

Let us know how you get on but in the meantime keep your chin up.

Graham


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

I lost my cat in november and was absolutely gutted , I said I was not having anymore but after 6 weeks my house felt empty so i got 2 kittens from the rescue centre , I see it as giving 2 more cats a good loving home and not as replacing my previous cat , which was a neglected stray from the rescue centre and very timid but had a good 8 years with us

Feel for you mate and the only thing that will help is time , just think of the great life you gave the cat

BTW one of the 2 cats I got is black and looks just like yours

[/img]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Just got back. He had chronic renal failure and the vet thought it best to put him to sleep 

He was very calm and went peacefully, i was and still am in bits.

I am having him cremated and get his ashes back in a little casket with his name on it.

R.I.P. Didge, sleep well my little soldier xxx


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Chin up Andy, you know it was for the best.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

From one Blue nose to another feel for you. As you know I had to have my westie put to sleep because of Cancer on New years eve,looks like our little yorkie will be soon he is 14 blind deaf and no teeth


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry for you mate


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Thank you all for your kind words, it means a lot.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

So sorry for you mate, you must feel totally crap. I can't say I know how you feel because I don't but I can imagine. 

Graham


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Really sorry to hear your news mate 

I am an animal lover too, we have two rescue cats and an ex racing Greyhound at the moment.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Really sorry to hear this, but you did the right thing.

I know exactly how you must feel - we had to put our cat down in July last year. The house felt very empty after that. We've got loads of photos of both him and our other cat - brings back nice memories.

Moley


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

As a cat lover, I really feel for you.

One of our cats suffered the same after a nasty car accident.
The vet said she would pass away quickly, she lived on for 3 years, bless her.
We had her on some super-duper food suplemented diet that cost Â£150 a month for the first year. Then we realised she had been pinching the food from the cats next door and our other mog, aswell as her gold plated super food! :lol: she wasn't sleeping at that time, and was having trouble p1ssing.

Anyway, we took her off the fancy diet and within a week she was like a kitten again! The vet couldn't believe it and when they tested her blood there was actually a marked IMPROVEMENT. In time she did get worse and eventually we had her put to sleep. I was gutted and did cry with my wife and for about 12 months we never mentioned pickle at all or else one of us would shed a tear.

BUT I do still smile to this day thinking of us taking care to make sure she was getting the right food for her (at whatever cost), when infact she was out pinching from elsewhere (and probably just cheapo kit-e-kat too!!!). Cats, you've got to love their inventiveness.

Remember and appreciate the good times. Its hard at first, but in time the fond memories become stronger than the sad ones.

I did have a tear in my eye when I read the last bit of your post - good night, sleep well. Its amazing how attached you become.

Chin up mate


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im a huge cat fan too, we lost one a couple of years ago and I still think about him


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Really feel for you, know just how you feel as I had to have my cat put to sleep about 15 months ago when she was 23!! I got her as a kitten and the house felt very empty afterwards. Still can't walk down the pet food aisle at the supermarket with out remembering her. You did the right thing but it's still a hard decision to make.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Digi hope the result as made you feel better :wink:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

We lost our cat to liver failure last month, so I feel for you.

As a big butch Welshman I felt a complete idiot in floods of tears in the vet's on the morning she was put to sleep, and I still sometimes expect to see her waiting for me when I get in from work.

We've reached the point of trying to make a joke of avoiding the pet food aisle in supermarkets now, but it's still an awkward moment. If only we didn't get so attached to pets eh?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

All the best. :?


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry to hear about the cat 
Our one was put down on Tuesday

Went in for a operation to have a wound stiched up and found out it had Feline Aids ,now that was a shock


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Really sorry to hear of your lose. I know how rotten you must be feeling, we have lost several cats over the years, its never easy.


----------



## Beltway (Jan 5, 2008)

Condolences, not much else to say, it gets easier with time.


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

Thoughts go out for you undersrtand 100% how your feeling.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

We had a scare the other month with our siamese cloe, she's 11 this yr i think.
off her food and drink for days and retching all the time, turned out to be a bug but antibiotics sorted................quite a worry seeing her lose strength so quickly.


----------

